# Costs



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm just wondering if anybody has any ideas how much surrogacy costs? X


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Silently  

As you know this is what i am wanting to do too after three chemicals, i can't take anymore of the IVF myself when i believe the same thing will happen again. 

It all depends hun but i think it may cost about £5,000 for the actual tx, thats if it is a fresh cycle, for a FET cycle about £3,000 but it would be less than that if you already have frozen embryo's and then the surrogacy costs on top of that which depends on the surrogate. 

How are you chick? i see you got a BFP from your last cycle is everything ok? x x  

I have a follow up app on the Dec 11th at CFL and a app at CARE on Dec 7th. Sorry i haven't been around on the CFL thread, i just find it really hard at the mo. 

Nice to hear from you though!! x x x


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi holly really nice to here from you realistically it's going to cost about 12 grand then? My sister has offered loads of times she's had her family so would be more than happy... I just think my body won't carry a pregnancy-how much more convincing do I need!! One bfp in 8 cycles n that's practically over now too! I'm still bleeding n preg tests are still saying bfp but I reckon it'll take a few days for the hcg to go down completely I've got 2 frosties at the cfl but I'm not sure I can use them for surrogacy didn't you want to do that but they said you couldn't or something! Some of the girls have asked after you on the cfl thread-it's really really nice to hear from you is your app at care of Manchester or Sheffield? X


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi again hun  

I could have used my FE i would have just had them moved to Hull the clinic i started surrogacy with but i changed my mind to use CARE Manchester as they know alot about surrogacy and have helped the most couples with this in the UK whereas Hull did not seem to know what they were doing.  

I could have gone through IVF/FET again but i just thought it was never going to happen for me that way and could take years, i felt like i had waited long enough so decided to go ahead with surrogacy. 

I know you will have been told this hun but lots of people have bleeding and go on to hold their baby in their arms. Is it heavy with any clots?   x x


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Silently would you pay your sister expenses if not i don't think it will cost you £12,000. x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Surrogates can ask for about £15k in reasonable expenses in the UK without the Courts thinking that this is in excess -maternity clothes, loss of earnings, food/vitamins, childcare, travel to appts, cleaning or home help she may need as she is pregnant plus ususally a family holiday for them afterwards to help the family settle and rest afterwards- basically anything that she is incurring as a result of being pregnant for you.  Then there is the IVF/FET etc - which depends on the clinic you are at drugs for her (if you are going to go through another fresh cycle it generally costs about the same as an IVF cycle and an FET cycle as her lining needs to be prepared with drugs adn she needs screening bloods/scans etc), some clinics add on an extra £1k for dealing with a surrogate as they have to take your case to an ethics panel- is the clinic where you have your embryos stored licensed for surrogacy- not all clinics are in the UK and if not you can move your embryos to one that is - again costs involved for you appts and the moving/HFEA fees. Your surrogate would also need bloods, counselling etc. Also you need to pay life insurance for her in case anything should happen to her as a result of this pregnancy .  Wishing you lots of luck in your exciting journey. x


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks holly, yeah everyone keeps saying that but the blood is literally (excuse my French) but its possing out of me!!! Like nothing on the pad but when I sit on the loo it all comes out, suppose man chesters not that far is your best friend still going to be your surrogate? 

Jj thanks for your reply its been really helpfull, my sister offered to be my surrogate she's had her family n her fella has had the snip so said she would.. I think I'd have to sit n talk to her properly about it cz we haven't really she wouldn't take my eyes out tho money wise... It alot to put her threw tho isn't it obviously her being my flesh n blood I'd rather use her than a stranger, there's alot to think about we'd maybe have to down size on our home to cover costs we bought a big house hoping to fill it with children but its never worked out how we planned. My sister is 34 on her next birthday so really need to get planning I know she's not old but they say its better before 35? X


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi chick

They do say your fertility takes a dip at 35 but yet you see so many older ladies on here getting their BFP, so i personally think 35 is fine : ) x x 

Have you asked CFL if you can go back to have your BETA repeated? x x


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

They told me to just turn up on Monday I'm gona test again in the morning if it hasn't gone I'll go in.. I'll ring them still like cz they've booked me in for a 6 week scan so I'll have to cancel it ... Ah god it's so flipping unfair! Wish I new why x


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

What did your BETA come back as hun? I would go in and get it took, just so you know as you could be thinking the worst when you could still be pregnant and it could still be ok, i've only just been reading that someone had a massive bleed and she is now 19 weeks. 

I understand if you don't want to go though as i hated going for repeat tests when i knew it was over i would cry all the way to the clinic and i didn't want to have it confirmed that it was over and now i can't even think about CFL without getting upset as i have so many bad memories.  

Hope your ok chick. xx


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

That's awefull holly I really feel for you it's beyond unfair, my beta was 63 on Friday I got a bfp again this morn so guess am gona have to head over I know it's over I suspect my hcg levels are taking a while to come back down x


----------

